# [mediatomb/mysql] connection...[resolu]

## BENJI

Salut,

ça fait des plombes que je n'ai pas utilisé mysql.

je suis en train d'essayer mediatomb.

il me faut pour ça créer une base sous mysql mais le soucis c'est que je ne me rappelle plus comment on s'y connecte (mot de passe user... que sais-je) !

```
ataualpa ben # mysql

ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

ataualpa ben # exit

ben@ataualpa ~ $ mysql

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.

Your MySQL connection id is 3

Server version: 5.0.84-log Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.84-r1

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

ben@ataualpa ~ $ mysql

Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.

Your MySQL connection id is 4

Server version: 5.0.84-log Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.84-r1

Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the current input statement.

mysql> CREATE DATABASE mediatomb;

ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'mediatomb'
```

J'ai essayé en root et en simple utilisateur mais ça bloque.

Avez-vous un conseil pour m'en sortir ?

De mémoire il doit y avoir une base de données pour Dotclear mais je ne me souviens pas du reste.

Merci d'avance.Last edited by BENJI on Mon Mar 01, 2010 2:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RickyLoad

Salut 

Perso j'ai utilisé ces deux liens 

==> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MediaTomb

==> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/mysql-howto.xml

Et de mémoire çà a marché du 1e coup.......

Même si je m'attendais a pire  :Wink: )

----------

## BENJI

merci le premier lien je l'avais.

Le deuxième j'y avais pas pensé (je cherchais à réinitialisé le mot de passe root et j'avais vu un truc pour le faire mais je ne savais plus où)

Finalement je me suis souvenu du mdp :

```
mysql -u root -h localhost -p
```

 valait mieux !

il n'y a plus qu'à essayer mediatomb maintenant !

D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas bien.

Le paragraphe Transcoding du premmier lien il faut obligatoirement le suivre ?

----------

## RickyLoad

```

il n'y a plus qu'à essayer mediatomb maintenant ! 

D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas bien. 

Le paragraphe Transcoding du premmier lien il faut obligatoirement le suivre ?

```

Je me souviens avoir essayer pas mal de trucs dans ce qui est proposé .

Je te colle mon fichier de config afin que tu compares ce sera mieux :

===> http://pastebin.ca/1777086

Voilà @+

----------

## BENJI

Merci pour la conf.

Mon botier (neufboxTv) a pu tout lire.

Donc avec la conf de base ça passe.

Par contre les fichiers srt ça passe pas, mais ça je m'y attendais !

----------

